# Alcpone's Vantage Discussion Thread



## erocker (Apr 25, 2008)

*Alcpone's Vantage Discussion Thread

Post your 3dMark Vantage discussion, questions, and insights here!

Post your scores here: Alcpone's Official 3dMark Vantage Compilaion*​


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2008)

Feel free to give your ideas and opinions here, before the benchmark is released.  Once released this will be a "post your score" only thread.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

Post up your scores!


----------



## scope54 (Apr 28, 2008)

and here it is...sorry about the first post lawl...it was kind of like a teaser
lol and my cpu score rocks and the gpu score blows.....







new results with hotfix:


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2008)

Failed to open results properly the first time.  Worked 2nd time, however you can only view your results online which is a bit wierd.  Anyway here's what I got with the specs in my profile (8800gt @ 675/1620/975):






Edit:  new image with cpu-z and gpu-z pasted next to original image

Just noticed they got my CPU and it's speed wrong.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

Post a CPU-Z and GPU-Z with the results.  Just like in the 3D06 thread.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

perhaps you should make a discussion thread like 3dm06?


----------



## vega22 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^^^i think it could be a reserved post??


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 28, 2008)

...and so it begins, AGAIN! THE MADNESS, the madness....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

damn... wait till you get the e8500 in there. it should go up a LONG way.

my score should be NICE and HEFTY with my setup. i just picked up another E8500 and it's on the way. Q9550 is in the works as well.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 28, 2008)

Imma going to have to break down sometime and get a quad to bench with as well.

Waiting (im)patiently for the E8500! 

Comments on the test:

Each graphics test seems a lttle long-winded, but that probably me. Shameless Sapphire plug made me want to puke. Nice test, not revolutionary for the time they had to work on it.

Looking at the Highest Score makes it seem like its ALREADY out of date! Isn't the cycle "Once people strt scoring over 10,000 marks they make a new one?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

how many people do you think will actually pay for this like i did? LOL!

i just got basic though. UNLIMITED BENCHING at default is all we do anyway.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm sure that many manufacturers will start throwing in Vantage disks with thier products.  Then you have the pirates of course...  I still fight the urge to go to Vista.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:
			
		

> how many people do you think will actually pay for this like i did? LOL!
> 
> i just got basic though. UNLIMITED BENCHING at default is all we do anyway.



That's where the smart money is! I'm buying mine later today...

C'mon! Scores people!!!!

BTW, Thank Alcpone & erocker for this. We ALL understand how much work is required to maintain one (let alone multiple) compilation thread.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> He got 4057. It says it on the screenshot.



He edited it.




Dr. Spankenstein said:


> That's where the smart money is! I'm buying mine later today...
> 
> C'mon! Scores people!!!!
> 
> BTW, Thank Alcpone & erocker for this. We ALL understand how much work is required to maintain one (let alone multiple) compilation thread.



I decided to name it in Al's honor for the previous great compilation.  It just sounds better than erocker's 3dmark blah blah.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=6195&resultType=19

Everything running at default for the moment


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

eh.... ran like crap...


----------



## Fahim (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is my GeForce 8800 GTS result:

Crappy score...


----------



## wiak (Apr 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> eh.... ran like crap...


dont think you will get 3dmark06 scores with vantage lol


----------



## evil bill (Apr 28, 2008)

P4698 3DMarks
E8200 @ 3.2Ghz
MSI 8800GT OC 660/950/1650


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm sure that many manufacturers will start throwing in Vantage disks with thier products.  Then you have the pirates of course...  I still fight the urge to go to Vista.



I may chuck vista on a spare POS drive just to try this at least tho and decide if I wanna buy it later. I got 3DMark06 w/ my Striker Extreme so I bet Vantage will ship with the new version.

EDIT:

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=22070&resultType=19

weak... 6942


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> eh.... ran like crap...




Interesting! Your CPU score was double mine, but it only translated to roughly 800 marks.
Seems they were listening and made it a GRAPHICS benchmark!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

EEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

as with everything i own... scores went down.

that patch sucks ass. i need to unpatch this S&*#.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2008)

Dang, I nned to get a ket to submit multiple results.  Anybody else see any kind of graphics corruption?  I was seeing what looked like waterfalls nearly everywhere...


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh man!  Looks like I'm going to have some work to do!  Thanks for all the posts so far!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Dang, I nned to get a ket to submit multiple results.  Anybody else see any kind of graphics corruption?  I was seeing what looked like waterfalls nearly everywhere...



mine too. nvidia seems to be weighted heavier. most nvidia systems seem to get far more points. 

another thing i found wierd is the fact that it crashes on the CPU test when i run 3.8ghz.... when i've been 24/7 stable and benchable at 3.8ghz for weeks now. WTH?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2008)

There are some bugs in the program.  Saw a couple messages about crashes in the FAQ.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

ok ran the benchmark but it failed to submit my results has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 28, 2008)

The only reason it's failing to submit results for me ATM is because I got the one-time use trial key.  I'll get a regular key later and post up some OC results.

Fit, did you uninstall the old ATI drivers before you tried the hotfix drivers?  I didn't see the results in a score before I did, but afterwards the notfix drivers seems to not only fix all the corruption (there was some in New Calico I did not know was corruption), but framerate seemed much better, too.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 28, 2008)

i have the advanced edition im going to be very pissed if i paid 20 bucks for something that i cant use?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

it's a effing hotfix.. why would you have to uninstall the driver? that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Fahim (Apr 28, 2008)

My 8800 GTS Overclocked:

Leadtek GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB (650,2000) 174.93







Going to test my HD 3870 now....


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's a effing hotfix.. why would you have to uninstall the driver? that makes no sense at all.



They are hotfix "drivers" meaning they are "new" drivers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

so uninstall just the driver? or the whole thing?


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2008)

Uninstall everything from the control panel.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 28, 2008)

any other secrets i dont know? these ways of ati drivers and software are crap. i hate having to EFF around for an hour everytime i change cards.


----------



## Creatre (Apr 29, 2008)

*P4486 3D Marks*
*CPU Score - 11981*
*Graphics Score - 3712*

Need to get more juice outta this card, or upgrade it looks like! Getting stomped by the 3870!

Photo:


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok ran the benchmark but it failed to submit my results has anyone else had this problem?



Me too,   I din't once. But now i can't do it at all  




finally it just started working


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so uninstall just the driver? or the whole thing?



Just run the setup program again, but choose "Uninstall."  Then reboot, and then install the hotfix.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2008)

*Kursah's Results*

Well, figured I'd give it a run...reminds me of running my x850xt pe on 3D Mark 06 LOL! Looks pretty good though, I hope they make a game out of the Space 3D Demo..that was pretty cool.



EDIT: Just another note, I ran this after my Vista was running for over 24 hours, I had been gaming, running Opera with multiple tabs, I did not disable, fresh restart or anything...pretty much ran how I would any of my games, that's how I believe in getting a more accurate score of how your system will perform in comparison to skimping everything on startup and resources to see the max potential one could attain in the 3D Mark. I know a lot do this, and it's cool, I just prefer to see how I score in the same environment and settings my games are enjoyed in.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

*24/7 settings. Don't add.*

24/7 settings. Hope Rivatuner is OK to verify clocks. gpu-z didn't show anything. I'm gonna buy this app methinks. EDIT: Bought the Advanced version

Wile E - P5567 - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 720/999 (1782 shader) - QX9650 @ 3600Mhz (400*9)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=19932


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 29, 2008)

E2160 @3Ghz *|* 3870 @ 840/1170
P4322




http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=19159


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

ASUS 3870 @ 850/1224
Phenom 9850BE @ stock


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's my virgin run w/ completely stock settings. I'll give it a week or so then get the basic and do some oc.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

*For comparison only. Don't add*

Here's another run, with the only change being my QX9650 is clocked to 4GHz, using a higher multi. Absolutely everything else is the same, including ram and fsb.

Wile E - P5637 - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 720/999 (1782 shader) - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz (400*10)

As you can see, this one is much less dependent on the cpu compared to 06.

More to come.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=20263


----------



## warup89 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add This*

here's mine, i didn't ran 3d mark without the patch. but this is what i got patched


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add this.*

Ok, I'm done tinkering for the night. Will do more tomorrow.

Wile E - P5929 - Palit 8800GT 1GB @ 756/1053 (1890 shader) - QX9650 @ 4000Mhz (400*10)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=20488


----------



## warup89 (Apr 29, 2008)

hehehe so far im on the very top , i wonder who is gonna trow me down


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

warup89 said:


> hehehe so far im on the very top , i wonder who is gonna trow me down



give me a few weeks to get a X2 so i can pair it with my 3870 and w/c for my phenom...then ill give you a run for your money


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add This*





i reinstalled the hotfix...seems to help
Asus 3870 @ 850/1224
Phenom 9850BE @ Stock

P4847


----------



## Fahim (Apr 29, 2008)

I finished my benchmarking with both 8800 GTS and HD 3870 in stock and overclocked mode...

Leadtek PX8800 GTS 640MB (513,1584) 174.93







Leadtek PX8800 GTS 640MB (650,2000) 174.93






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (800,2340) 08.4






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (800,2340) 08.4 Hotfix






ATI RADEON HD 3870 512MB (850,2400) 08.4 Hotfix







In stock speed, 8800 GTS is marginally slower than 3870, but with hotfix, 3870 is a better performer. But when overclocked, 8800 GTS is much faster than HD 3870. Maybe because I didn't overclock my HD 3870 further. I am gonna try ForceWare 175.12 and compare the stock results next.


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll get things updated tonight.  If you want your score added, put *"Add this"* in the title please.  Thank you!


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

Well.. I just noticed another thread on this, so not sure what to do right now...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

erocker ygpm


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 29, 2008)

*Add this.*



warup89 said:


> hehehe so far im on the very top , i wonder who is gonna trow me down




Challenge accepted!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2008)

*add me*

Count me in!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

Open for your benchmarking discussing enjoyment!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2008)

WTF? open closed open closed open again?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Open for your benchmarking discussing enjoyment!



A great use for this thread. Nice reincarnation!

@fitseries3

Keep them scores coming! Got your package, thanks again. Will submit to heatware if you wish.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> A great use for this thread. Nice reincarnation!
> 
> @fitseries3
> 
> Keep them scores coming! Got your package, thanks again. Will submit to heatware if you wish.



please do! i use the same username for everything.

more benches comming. i just got my REDS from crucial!!!


----------



## Blacklash (Apr 30, 2008)

Guess I will drop this here too-

I've been abusing this GTX since just after 11|07|2006 and she still does alright. 





It's single card, Vista x64, 175.12 driver, and 650|1014 1512 clocks.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

Since this thread is about discussion...

Do you guys think that Ageia PhysX was used to make Jane Nash's boobs jiggle?

Gotta love the upskirt shot when she's laying on the cargo container.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Since this thread is about discussion...
> 
> Do you guys think that Ageia PhysX was used to make Jane Nash's boobs jiggle?
> 
> Gotta love the upskirt shot when she's laying on the cargo container.



OMG!!! i was SO gonna say something about that but i didn't know what kinda response i would get. 

the boob jiggle is pretty nice... people may not notice it on lower end machines though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Since this thread is about discussion...
> 
> Do you guys think that Ageia PhysX was used to make Jane Nash's boobs jiggle?
> 
> Gotta love the upskirt shot when she's laying on the cargo container.



lol my brother-in-law walked in right at that part he was laughing his ass off

but im sure they had fun with her physical characteristics


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2008)

I was like  and then she laid down and I was like


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea it was quite nice!


----------



## evil bill (May 1, 2008)

P4936 3DMarks
E8200 @ 3.2Ghz
MSI 8800GT OC 704/1002/1760


Include this please
Cheers.


----------



## evil bill (May 1, 2008)

lol my wife was tryign to have a serious conversation with me when it was running, and got quite upset when I said "hmmm, jiggly"


----------



## jbunch07 (May 1, 2008)

evil bill said:


> lol my wife was tryign to have a serious conversation with me when it was running, and got quite upset when I said "hmmm, jiggly"



lol thats pretty funnny...


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2008)

evil bill said:


> P4936 3DMarks
> E8200 @ 3.2Ghz
> MSI 8800GT OC 704/1002/1760
> 
> ...



Hey Bill, please post that in the Score Compilation thread.  Since we had two threads for the same thing, the other is now for compilation and this one is for discussion.  Thanks


----------



## Wile E (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, I posted similar results with my QX earlier in the thread. 400Mhz on my quad didn't make much of a difference at all. Less than 100pts, iirc.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OMG!!! i was SO gonna say something about that but i didn't know what kinda response i would get.
> 
> the boob jiggle is pretty nice... people may not notice it on lower end machines though.



I was running this on our high end display system at work and my manager was like I don't see what looks so good about this new 3dmark and then the boobs came by and he was like, "oh so thats why we needed an 8800".


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

hey i just noticed that in the last feature test "perlin noise" you can see the word "futermark" in the center in big bold letters...did anyone else notice this or am i slow?


----------



## t_ski (May 2, 2008)

Nope, didn't notice.  It's there but not too noticable.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

yea you really have to be looking for it...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

hey T_ski quick question...what drivers where your using when your ran the bench?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 2, 2008)

how come i cant get the result page like some of you people can? i can only submit my scores online? whats the deal with that?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

I'm a little late, but throw this into the mix.


----------



## flashstar (May 3, 2008)

When I run my GPU and my graphics memory at any speed over stock, I get really weird flashing multi-colored lights on the calico level and strange graphics corruption on the Jane Nash level. My memory, gpu, and pcb are at 56 degrees or less! Currently, I'm trying to run the benchmark at 870/927. Could this be a software problem? I can play all games (Crysis, etc.) and 3dmark 06 fine without graphics corruption...

Does anyone know a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 3, 2008)

My uncle had the same problem on his 1600pro even at stocks, he just bought a new card.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

what cat are you using?


----------



## flashstar (May 3, 2008)

I've tried both 8.4 and the Futuremark Vantage Hotfix driver. Both result in the same corruption.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

flashstar said:


> I've tried both 8.4 and the Futuremark Vantage Hotfix driver. Both result in the same corruption.



what happens when you run the bench at stock clocks?
or have you done that yet?


----------



## flashstar (May 3, 2008)

If I run the benchmark at stock clocks, it's fine. However, if I speed my gpu up at all (even 20 mhz), I get the weird graphical flashes and errors.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2008)

jbunch, I was using the hotfix for the bench with the CPU @ 3.6 GHz.  The first one I listed (perhaps it was the other thread) was with the 8.4's and the CPU @ stock, but I have major corrption in Jane Nash and New Calico.

Which version of Vantage do you have?  I have the Pro version.  The basic version (IIRC) only allows you to view your results in the ORB (online results browser).


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

t_ski said:


> jbunch, I was using the hotfix for the bench with the CPU @ 3.6 GHz.  The first one I listed (perhaps it was the other thread) was with the 8.4's and the CPU @ stock, but I have major corrption in Jane Nash and New Calico.
> 
> Which version of Vantage do you have?  I have the Pro version.  The basic version (IIRC) only allows you to view your results in the ORB (online results browser).



i have the advanced version.


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2008)

I really don't know all the Ins & Outs of the different versions they have.  All I know is that Basis = 1 submission, Pro has the built-in results screen.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I really don't know all the Ins & Outs of the different versions they have.  All I know is that Basis = 1 submission, Pro has the built-in results screen.



ohh ok isnt the pro like 4 or $500


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, what is the difference?  That is a lot of money for a benching program?!


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, what is the difference?  That is a lot of money for a benching program?!



Pro is targeted at businesses and the like. I believe it may be a VLK of some sort. It's also the only one that will show you the results without submitting. hwbot and some other sites are lobbying Futuremark to include that feature in the advanced version as well. Hopefully they'll do it in the next update. It would make more people willing to spend the $20 on the Advanced version, imo.


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2008)

I installed the CAT 8.5's and found out they did not have the hotfix included.  I went to revert back to the hotfix driver and, even though it was installed correctly, I still got corruption like the original 8.4's.

I was hoping to push the mobo & CPU a little more and see what I'd get


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

so you would advise not using cat 8.5 ?
i was about to install them.


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2008)

Well, if your sole purpose is to run the benches, I'd say no.  If you want the other features from the 8.5's more, then yes.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 31, 2008)

hmm ok well thanks for the info.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

*Um.. WOW!*






Are you kidding me?!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are you kidding me?!



Wow, that looks like its gonna do some major damage to current records.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it after it's official release.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm with Will, I have a hard time believing that any 2.6ghz CPU can score over 10K on a vantage CPU test.
It's too easy to photoshop, and for all we know that could be any quad over 4ghz on a 3dMark06 test, too much is cropped out to know anything.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 3, 2008)

If they are benching a Nehalem, who KNOWS what kind of GPU grunt they have attached alongside!?!?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> If they are benching a Nehalem, who KNOWS what kind of GPU grunt they have attached alongside!?!?



True. knowing it, it might as well be a skull trail of x2's or tri gx2's just for the Sh1ts and giggles. They give you the hope for it.... Just can't wait to see how much everything will be!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 9, 2008)

I think I may have my 8.4 hotfix driver issue figured out.  I just uninstalled the 8.5's and uninstalled the 3DMV hotfix, then installed the 8.4 hotfix.  I only had the two main GPU's show up, so I installed the drivers for the secondary GPU's manually.  Then I rebooted and enabled CrossFireX.  No more corruption.

Now that I have that fixed, I'll make a few more runs for the money   I've got some new parts and want to see what difference they'll make.


----------

